# btrfs stabil genug?

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

schon oft gestellt die Frage und jeder hat dazu eine andere Meinung. So setze ich auch noch konsequent reiserfs3 auf all meinen Rechnern ein. Es hat mir, egal wie hart der Rechner abstürzte, wenn er dann mal abstürzte, nie Datenverluste beschert. Das konnte ich zu ext2 bis 4 nicht sagen. Und ich finde es schön flexibel.

Nun habe ich so langsam auf den Kernel 3.2 umgestellt und frage mich, ob es auch bei Stromausfällen gut arbeitet. Wie ist es mit der Prozessorlast, wenn ich es mal auf einen schwächeren Rechner installiere, wie bspw. einem P300?

----------

## franzf

Es gibt noch kein fsck-tool - muss man mehr sagen? Auch kann es immer noch zu Formatänderungen kommen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Das mit dem Check ist nicht richtig. Zumindest nicht bei mir (stable!):

```
equery f =sys-fs/btrfs-progs-0.19-r3 | grep ck | grep bin | xargs basename | xargs man
```

```
BTRFSCK(8)

NAME

       btrfsck - check a btrfs filesystem

SYNOPSIS

       btrfsck  device

DESCRIPTION

       btrfsck is used to check a btrfs filesystem.  device is the device file

       where the filesystem is stored.

AVAILABILITY

       btrfsck is part of btrfs-progs. Btrfs is currently under heavy develop‐

       ment, and not suitable for any uses other than benchmarking and review.

       Please refer to the btrfs wiki http://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org for further

       details.

SEE ALSO

       mkfs.btrfs(8) btrfsctl(8)
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> btrfs stabil genug?

 

Naja, es kommt drauf an wofür...  :Wink: 

 *Kernel-3.2.6 wrote:*   

> <*> Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format
> 
> CONFIG_BTRFS_FS:
> 
> Btrfs is a new filesystem with extents, writable snapshotting,
> ...

 

So ohne ein zuverlässig funktionierendes fsck wäre ich auf einem Rechner ohne USV noch vorsichtig damit  :Wink: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Es gibt noch kein fsck-tool - muss man mehr sagen? Auch kann es immer noch zu Formatänderungen kommen.

 

Richtig. Selbst Fedora das massgeblich an der Entwicklung des Filesystemes und Tools für solches beteiligt

ist verzichtet in seiner kommenden Version (Fedora 17, alpha gerade erschienen) auf btrfs als standart.

Nachzulesen hier:

http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Fedora-verschiebt-Einsatz-von-Btrfs-abermals-1436535.html

MfG

----------

## LinuxTom

Sorry, doch das ist auch nicht mehr richtig: www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Service-Pack-2-fuer-Suse-Linux-Enterprise-11-1444466.html

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe schon vor 8 Jahren auf Reiser3 umgestellt, weil ich mit anderen, meist wegen Stromausfall, unzufrieden war. Damit gab es am wenigsten Scherereien. Jetzt werde ich wohl mal als VDR-Client das btrfs ausprobieren. Da liegen 'eh keine Daten drauf.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Sorry, doch das ist auch nicht mehr richtig: www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Service-Pack-2-fuer-Suse-Linux-Enterprise-11-1444466.html

 

Das kann man sehen wie man will. Fedora ist die "Spielwiese" von Redhat und Redhat ist massgeblich/hauptsächlich

an der Erwicklung von btrfs beteiligt, und die werden schon wissen was sie "verbrochen" haben:

http://www.golem.de/news/linux-distributionen-fedora-17-alpha-mit-vollendetem-usrmove-1202-90136.html

MfG

----------

## papahuhn

Was für nen Stromanbieter habt ihr eigentlich?

----------

## LinuxTom

Falls Du auf die Stromausfälle anspielst: Wenn im Stand/Land - Gebiet das Stromnetz umgebaut wird, muss man 3 bis 4 mal im Jahr mit einem Ausfall rechnen. Und wenn man auch noch Beta/Alpha-Treiber für DVB ausprobiert, kommt es auch ab und zu zu einem Kernel-Panic. Da war ich über lange Zeit froh, reiserfs3 zu haben. ext2 und 3 waren da die Hölle.

----------

## SkaaliaN

selbst die Hölle wäre zu kalt gewesen.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *xlayre wrote:*   

> selbst die Hölle wäre zu kalt gewesen.

 

Setzt Du btrfs ein?

----------

## spielc

Für Dinge, bei denen es wurst ist, wenn sie einmal weg sein sollten, kann man BTRFS anstandslos einsetzen. Ich verwends für meinen Portage-Tree, meine Overlays und die Distfiles. Geht EIGENTLICH tadellos. Den Zusatz EIGENTLICH hab ich dazu genommen, weil ich es z.B. nicht hingebracht habe, das Filesystem via fstab zu mounten. Ich muss immer vorher btrfsctl -a aufrufen, bevor ich mounten kann...

Für / würd ichs nicht machen (hab ich vor ein paar Monaten mal probiert, war ein totaler Griff ins ***). Hauptsächlich aus dem Grund, dass es immer noch kein fsck-tool gibt, dass auch das Filesystem reparieren kann.

----------

## Puschi

Hallo LinuxTom,

ich habe lange Zeit auch reiserfS eingesetzt. Bin auch weiterhin damit zufrieden.

Habe mir zu Jahresbeginn eine SSD zugelegt. Anfangs habe ich die auch mit reiserfs betrieben.

Das unterstützt aber leider keinen Trim-Befehl für die SSD.

So mußte ich mich nach was anderem umschauen. Möglich waren btrfs und ext4. Habe mich für btrfs entschieden.

Also ich habe noch keinerlei Probleme mit diesem Dateiseystem gehabt.

Ich nutze AMD64 mit einer Core 2-Duo, 6-GB Ram und besagter SSD und 1 Sata-Platte für die Daten.

/boot als ext2 auf der SSD, / auf der SSD mit Btrfs, /tmp und /var/tmp als tmfs, sowie /var, /usr/src, und /home auf der Sata-Platte mit reiserfs.

Ein fehlendes Checkprogramm für btrfs ist für mich eigentlich kein großes Problem, bin da von reiserfs verwöhnt.

Durch die SSD erübrigt sich ein Performance-Vergleich mit anderen FS.

Also ich sehe keine Gründe um btrfs nicht einzusetzen.

Puschi

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *xlayre wrote:*   selbst die Hölle wäre zu kalt gewesen. 
> 
> Setzt Du btrfs ein?

 

Hallo,

bisher nicht. Ich werde es allerdings in den nächsten Wochen auf meinem Testrechner ausprobieren   :Cool:  .

LG

----------

## disi

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Falls Du auf die Stromausfälle anspielst: Wenn im Stand/Land - Gebiet das Stromnetz umgebaut wird, muss man 3 bis 4 mal im Jahr mit einem Ausfall rechnen. Und wenn man auch noch Beta/Alpha-Treiber für DVB ausprobiert, kommt es auch ab und zu zu einem Kernel-Panic. Da war ich über lange Zeit froh, reiserfs3 zu haben. ext2 und 3 waren da die Hölle.

 

Ich wuerde eher auf eine UPS setzen   :Very Happy: 

Hab ich auch Zuhause, weil bei uns so 3-4 Mal im Jahr der Strom ausfaellt. Also Hauptrechner = laptop mit eigener Batterie und mein 'Server' ist an die UPS angeschlossen.

//edit: die haelt auch nur so maximal 45min aber das reicht fuer etwaige kurze Stromausfaelle...

----------

## franzf

 *disi wrote:*   

> //edit: die haelt auch nur so maximal 45min aber das reicht fuer etwaige kurze Stromausfaelle...

 

Und wenn man sich die richtige kauft, bekommt man in sein Linux Signale gepostet, wie lange die USV noch tut und man kann im Falle eines kritischen Ladezustands den Rechner sauber runterfahren.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und wenn man sich die richtige kauft,  ...

 

Dann sag mir mal welche. Das hat allerdings nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun.  :Wink: 

----------

## disi

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Und wenn man sich die richtige kauft,  ... 
> 
> Dann sag mir mal welche. Das hat allerdings nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun. 

 

Google sagt NUT HCL

Endlich wieder was zu tinkern  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ==========================================================================
> 
> UPSilon for Linux and FreeBSD v2.1 --UPS Monitoring & Controlling Software
> 
> ==========================================================================
> ...

 

Das fuer meine Zigor Ebro 650... download auf http://www.zigor.com/uk/

----------

## py-ro

Oder "irgendeine" von APC.

Py

----------

## SkaaliaN

Eben bei Pro-Linux gelesen:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/18152/oracle-nimmt-btrfs-in-unbreakable-enterprise-kernel-auf.html

Nun ist Oracle nach Suse der zweite Hersteller, der Btrfs in seine Produktpalette aufgenommen hat.

Ein bissel weiter unten:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/18019/fsck-tool-fuer-btrfs-naehert-sich-der-fertigstellung.html

----------

## furanku

Ich habe seit dem 19. November letzten Jahres ein btrfs Filesystem über zwei 2-TB Platten in der Standardkombination (Metadaten gespiegelt, Nutzdaten gestriped) am laufen. Um flexibel zu bleiben liegt /home als Subvolume in dem btrfs. Anfangs gab es noch Fehlermeldungen in den logs, die auf ein schlechtes SATA Kabel zurückzuführen waren. Da kann btrfs ja nun wirklich nichts dafür. Auch dabei gab es keine Datenverluste und nach dem Austausch des Kabels läuft es vollkommen reibungslos. Gewschwindigkeitsmäßig spüre ich weder rasende Geschwindigkeit noch, dass es langsam wäre (System liegt auf einer SSD, /tmp und /var/tmp im RAM). 

Resumee: Bis jetzt schlägt btrfs sich wacker und unaffällig.  Wenn jemand Benchmarks will oder weitere Fragen hat, gerne hier melden.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Hier noch ein neuer (gelungener?) Kommentar zum filesysteme:

http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Die-Woche-Btrfs-zu-schnell-1473208.html

MfG

----------

## schmidicom

Stabil genug dürfte es inzwischen wohl sein auch wenn "make menuconfig" da noch anderer Meinung ist doch da ist eine andere Sache die mir aufgefallen ist.

Beim herumexperimentieren mit einem USB-Stick zeigte sich ein Verhalten das so wohl kaum "normal" sein kann, und zwar folgendes.

Nach dem formatieren des USB-Sticks mit btrfs sah die Belegung noch so aus:

```
Size: 1.81 GiB

Avaailable: 99% - 1,81 GiB

Used: 1% - 28,00 KiB
```

Doch bereits nach dem ersten einbinden ins System verändert sich das zu dem hier:

```
Size: 1.81 GiB

Avaailable: 88% - 1,61 GiB

Used: 12% - 213,75 MiB
```

Und das allein durch einen mount?   :Shocked: 

----------

## py-ro

Es hat nach dem Mounten einen neuen Metadaten-Block angelegt würde ich Wetten. Bei kleinen Dateisystemen fällt das sehr auf, daher wurde auch der Mixedmode eingeführt, dabei werden die Metadaten mit in den Datenbereich geschrieben, das spart gerade bei kleinen Filesystemen platz, muss aber schon beim anlegen angegeben werden.

----------

## schmidicom

2 GB ist also "klein"? Gott, sind wir heutzutage verwöhnt.

Ich erinnere mich noch an die DOS Zeiten wo man bereits als Freak bezeichnet wurde wenn man eine 100 MB Platte im Rechner hatte.   :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Ich hab noch an Festplatten geschraubt wo man die Köpfe regelmäßig wechseln musste, waren so groß wie nee Waschmaschine und haben immerhin 20MB gespeichert...

----------

## schmidicom

Danke py-ro das mit dem mixedmode war eine gute Idee dadurch schrumpft der anfängliche Speicherbedarf von BTRFS auf 64KB.  :Smile: 

Bei meinen Experimenten habe ich aber festgestellt das dies wirklich nur bei einem USB-Stick mit <=2GB sinnvoll ist, und auch nur dann wenn wenige dafür aber grosse Dateien darauf gespeichert werden.

----------

## py-ro

Ja, kostet was an Geschwindigkeit, wurde damals für Meego integriert.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Nochmal ein Test von Pro Linux: http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/1634/1,durchfuehrung.html

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Nochmal ein Test von Pro Linux: http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/1634/1,durchfuehrung.html

 

was zählen Benchmarks ?

es mag zwar flott sein, aber hat jemand erwähnt, dass es ab und zu ziemlich heftig auf die Partition bzw. Platte schreibt und dabei das ganze System stehen bleibt (btrfs verwende ich zur Zeit

auf /usr/portage und /home) ?

kann damit zusammenhängen, dass ich luks & lvm einsetze, dennoch darf sowas nicht passieren

was mir an btrfs gefällt: die ganzen checksums   :Smile:   silent bit corruption adé   :Very Happy: 

mit 3.10.x scheint btrfs momentan recht robust zu sein, mal schauen, wie lange es so bleibt

bis 3.9 hatte ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder Probleme, dass btrfs während starkem i/o Aufkommen in die Knie ging, bzw. Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben wurde und man nicht mehr

auf die Partition schreiben bzw. davon lesen konnte

das ganze scheint sich immens verbessert zu haben, besonders mit btrfs-next

dennoch rechne ich jederzeit, dass ich nicht mehr darauf zugreifen kann - ich rechne also mit dem schlimmsten

bin aber bis jetzt sehr positiv überrascht worden:

schon mehrere hardlocks gehabt bzw. via magic sysrq neugestartet

und der space_cache hat sich automatisch aktualisiert und es ist auch zu keinem Datenverlust bzw. keiner Unmöglichkeit des Zugriffs auf die Daten gekommen (wie vor ein paar Monaten geschehen)

----------

## syn0ptik

Ich glaube das ext4 einen schneller dann btrfs.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

auf jedenfall ! ext4 fühlte sich auf /home schon spürbar schneller an,

in bestimmten Bereichen (z.B. der Darstellung von Ordner-Inhalten mit vielen Dateien) hat aber btrfs (mit lzo) die Nase z.B. vorn

----------

